# Ball Perfection Jar with Muncie Milk Glass Lid



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, the last time I posted may have been when I dug a Ball Perfection Muncie Milk Glass Lid. I've been looking for a jar to buy to put the lid on, and finally scored a pint jar on ebay last week. I took a chance, the photos were awful, and it said it had a metal lid, but didn't show one. I got the jar and was pleasantly surprised to find out it has what I think is an original band. The band is steel, and not like other bands I've seen. There is a small half-inch flare on the rim, which was definitely done in the making. It also came with a steel insert - not glass, which looks original to the band. The jar is also the pinged out Mason variety, which is nice. I have nothing to compare the band to, except google images. It looks just like the images I've seen, but I was hoping the experts on Bottlenet could help. There's just no information out there on these jars, and less info on the lids. Also, were the milkglass lids made to go with any of the perfection jars - pint, quart, gallon etc? Is this the right jar for this insert? Was just curious why this jar came with a metal insert. Has anyone ever seen a metal insert with an original band? Lots of questions. I've added a bunch of photos for you guys to look at.

 Thanks,

 Richard


----------



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2012)

Jar with milk glass insert.


----------



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2012)

Metal Band and Metal Insert on jar.


----------



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2012)

Metal band and milk glass insert on jar.


----------



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2012)

Metal band


----------



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2012)

Metal band with metal insert


----------



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2012)

Close up of flare on band


----------



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2012)

Mason ping-out under Perfection


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello ruccello; I enjoyed your jar coverage.  I was going through some old jars yesterday and would like to mail you one or two just to help with your interest.  
 I would like to know more about the ping out under the PERFECTION.  This is because of my interest in early mold repair techniques,
 Please email me your address.  <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>  RED Matthews


----------



## idigjars (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice jar and great lid.  Thank you for sharing with us.  Paul


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 2, 2012)

HI Rixhard.  I went out to the barn today and pulled out two jars for you.  I also got an extra glass jar top.  I just need your mail address now.  RED Matthews


----------



## ruccello (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey Red, I sent you an email.

 Richard


----------

